# Minecraft Xbox



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just got the game like a week ago and I love it. I have some really cool seeds.
Does anyone want to play with me? You have to have the xbox version, you can't play between xbox and PC... :/


----------



## Trasey Ramirez (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm getting the Xbox version on Christmas!  ^-^ 
I'll play with you once I get it ^-^ I'm sort of a noob to minecraft but I watched a whole lot of minecraft videos so ya xD


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 21, 2013)

okay awesome! just anyone to play with would be fun


----------



## Julum (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone would buy the Xbox version over the PC version, unless they had a really bad PC.


----------



## Trasey Ramirez (Dec 23, 2013)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> okay awesome! just anyone to play with would be fun



Awesome!  :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Julum said:


> I don't understand why anyone would buy the Xbox version over the PC version, unless they had a really bad PC.



My parents won't pay $20 for Pc version .-. 
But they said I could get Xbox version -.-


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Dec 27, 2013)

I have it. We can play online. I'm available all week. Message me your GamerTag.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 30, 2013)

Julum said:


> I don't understand why anyone would buy the Xbox version over the PC version, unless they had a really bad PC.



i dont have a PC, my computer is a Microsoft Surface, so i cant play PC games.



Pokebub said:


> I have it. We can play online. I'm available all week. Message me your GamerTag.



okay! my gamertag is ArcticFox82. just message me on xbox anytime you're available to play!


----------



## Dark (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to play the xbox version a lot, but the world size and its outdated-ness drove me away.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 1, 2014)

I got an xbox with minecraft for xmas. We don't have a good laptop to play mcpc on and we would be fighting over going on the new one because I would be playing mc on it and noone else would get a turn so yeah the xbox version is fine. I don't see the big deal in differences between xbox 360 and pc


----------



## RobRob (Jan 9, 2014)

Julum said:


> I don't understand why anyone would buy the Xbox version over the PC version, unless they had a really bad PC.



The biggest reason as to why I prefer the Xbox version of Mineraft over the PC version is that it's incredibly easy to quit a game without having to save. Which is great if you're into building games within Minecraft for people to play. 

For example, you can easily create some sort of Capture the Flag game and invite a few friends over to play. And then when you're all done you just quit without saving and the map is restored to the way it was before people started messing around with it.

This is, of course, also possible with the PC version. But it's a lot simpler to pull off on consoles.


----------



## AStraw (Jan 15, 2014)

I personally don't have the PC version, so I'm stuck with the Xbox edition. My computer is too packed with files for newspaper layouts and such for life (ew) so I don't really have room for it. I actually really enjoy it just to screw around in for a while. Reason being, like RobRob said, it's easy to quit without saving. I don't have to worry about losing everything because it's always autosaving. I'm sure the PC version does this too, but I wouldn't know.

Also, the Skyrim mash-up? Best four dollars of my life. Ever. Oh my god. I love that thing. 

BUt I can also agree with it being outdated. I know over this past summer, a lot of new things were being added in mods (my brother was part of one of the design teams). It was only for the PC version though--Xbox has yet to see these things, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

Julum said:


> I don't understand why anyone would buy the Xbox version over the PC version, unless they had a really bad PC.



Well I don't even have a PC. So yeah. Xbox is the only way for me to play it.


----------



## Viixen (Feb 7, 2014)

I have it, but Ive still not touched it or have any idea what to do with it, I know people say 'build things' but WHAT THINGS *head kerplodes*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 3, 2014)

gamertag:

DUBAI KIDS

everyone's welcome to add me


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 7, 2014)

Viixen said:


> I have it, but Ive still not touched it or have any idea what to do with it, I know people say 'build things' but WHAT THINGS *head kerplodes*


you should make an AC themed village


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 8, 2014)

I was just wondering because I'm still new to the xbox. How do I buy the skins exactly if I'm in the Uk? It's only in dollars at the moment. I haven't pressed any of the ones that cost money but I'm really unsure on how to actually buy them xD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 11, 2014)

You purchase the xbox point cards.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 11, 2014)

If you have a PC, theres no reason to not play the pc version.

Then again, minecraft has passed the greatest part of its life, its on the decline now


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 11, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> You purchase the xbox point cards.


Oh actual physical card things? Thanks.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 11, 2014)

no problem. they are around 15~20 dollars here in the us.


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 11, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> no problem. they are around 15~20 dollars here in the us.


Should be cheaper for me then since I'm in the Uk :3


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Minecraft xbox updated this week!


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 5, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Minecraft xbox updated this week!


Yeah! :3. Now time to cure some zombie villagers. My world originally didn't have a village but because of this update I can now cure zombie villagers that randomly spawn in and I can trade with them. It's the curing part that's really difficult.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am so excited about the update. anyone want to play this thurs-sunday?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 12, 2014)

So I remade the entire Splatoon map in Minecraft Xbox.


----------

